# renting an unfurnished house



## wrappo (29 Jan 2008)

Hi
I am in the process of renting out a empty house to someone who has all their own furniture.  They also want to paint the house to their liking which, in principle,  I have no issue with.  Are there any issues I need to be aware of given they are  re-decorating house/ have their own furniture?  letting agent is asking me to sign standard lease and I am a novice in this area so all advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## sam h (29 Jan 2008)

> They also want to paint the house to their liking which, in principle, I have no issue with.


 
I'd be wary of this as their taste could lead to very costy redecoration by you after they leave.  Dark colours could take 2 or 3 coats to recover (wheras if you stick to magnolia or some basic colour in all the rooms you can easily re-touch).  You also need to agree if they damage anything while redecoration, who is liable (eg - paint splashs on the floor).  Finally....wallpaper....if they go this road, it can be a disaster (allowed a tenant to redo a bathroom & I reckon they superglued the "lovely" paper on....took 2 days to pull off in 1 inch strips).  So be careful.  If you do let them redecorate, arrange a compromise which you can live with after they are gone.

Regarding unfurnished property, not sure is it's true or just an urban myth, but I always understood that tenants had different rights is they rented an unfurnished property - can anyone clarify?  Do you have any furniture in the property at the moment which you will have to remove and store?  This unfurnish road seems to be gaining popularty with the "redecorating renters" (ie - rent while they redo their house)....so bear in mind if it is one of these....they are normally gone after 6 months.


----------



## wrappo (30 Jan 2008)

Thanks for this, good advise.  Meeting them to agree colours and to be fair, house needs painting and will go for neutral.
Be great if someone had further views/insight on any rights tenants might have given it's unfurnished, house is completely empty.


----------



## Stifster (30 Jan 2008)

Why would they have any additional rights in a house that is unfurnished as opposed to furnished?

I suppose they can send you the bill for the painting.


----------



## bacchus (30 Jan 2008)

AFAIK, landlords and tenants rights are exactly the same regardless of the furnished/unfurnished status of the property being rented.


----------



## moneygrower (30 Jan 2008)

You could always agree on the colour before hand. We asked a landlord to change from magnolia to white, he had no problem with it and the place looked brighter. 
Why would people who decorate leave after six months?? Surely they are making the place their home?


----------



## Bronte (18 Dec 2008)

Hughie Lama said:


> I am renting an unfurnished apartment for the summer...questions?!?
> I have to work in PA this summer for a program that doesnt provide housing and I am renting an apartment that unfortunately is unfurnished. (its the cheapest and most convenient one that I could find)Does anyone know how much it will cost to rent 2 bedroom sets and a livingroom set from rent a center? just an estimate wouldbe great.


  I think you're in the USA, this is an Irish website.  In relation to renting furniture wouldn't it be cheaper to purchase second hand stuff rather than renting it.


----------



## cappamj (1 Jan 2009)

I rent out both furnished and unfurnished houses.. there is no difference in tenants rights..
If  a tenant is staying more than one year and wants to decorate to their own taste I agree to it.. my last two tenants in unfurnished houses are still with me 4 years later..a bit of give and take goes a long way I find


----------



## dontaskme (1 Jan 2009)

you could tell them they have to paint it back before they leave. That's pretty much the standard in some parts of Europe.


----------

